# Resolutions - do you any more???



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

With the New Year fastly coming up do you still make :rock: and most likely break :grumble: any New Year's resolutions? 

Me, personally I was never into the whole thing of making and/or breaking any promises, opps, resolutions that I made to or about myself.....:nono: but hey, that's me.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's interesting because i dont usually make resolutions but i did write a few down late last night as i was sitting here waiting for a pm. the first was to gut this craft/computer room, except the computer and make it into a small bedroom so i wouldn't have to go upstairs at night. the second was to work in earnest on getting a compatible man. a daunting task since i have already had the best. ~Georgia


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

The last time I made a resolution (several years ago) was to get used to always wearing a seat-belt. I was successful! Now I brag about the one I actually kept. I don't make them any more because I feel like if I survive the holiday season, I've done really well!!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Same every year, try to be a better citizen of this old globe, be a better husband to my angel....James


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I have never made any New Year resolutions. Maybe I should try something new- maybe a By Next New Year Goal...................... something I could put off til December 30 abd then only have to feel bad about not doing it for only one day.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Newfieannie- maybe it's not a replacement that's out there- maybe just a different direction?


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

New years resolution: Do not make any New Years resolutions.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

This year?......Keep breathing!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Do more to stay healthy. Seems that is alot more important these days with the aging process....


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Not a resolution...a must, find a specialist to help me keep going.


----------

